# Danse MSF's?



## doniad101 (Dec 26, 2006)

Any NW45's or any close color... try Glissade or Lightscape? Thinking about ordering it, but dont know how they would look on my NW45 skin. Any suggestions are highly appreciated 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Thanks so much!


----------



## Indigowaters (Dec 26, 2006)

Yes, I swatched Glissade. It's in the middle of Pastorale pigment and En Pointe lipgloss (both from Danse also).






The Danse swatch thread is here: 

http://specktra.net/showthread.php?p=631774#post631774


----------



## doniad101 (Dec 26, 2006)

*D*

OMGosh! Yes!!! Thank you sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooo much! I really appreciate it. Do you find that it looks ashy at all when you apply it to your cheeks?


----------



## Indigowaters (Dec 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *doniad101* 

 
_OMGosh! Yes!!! Thank you sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooo much! I really appreciate it. Do you find that it looks ashy at all when you apply it to your cheeks?_

 
Lol. I haven't applied it to my cheeks yet but you'll be the first to see when I do. Almost don't want to use it. It's my first shimmer msf.


----------



## doniad101 (Dec 26, 2006)

LOL. Ohh okay LOL. Thank you sooo much! I cant wait to see! I only have tried two MSF's. Shooting Star-which I found a bit ashy and Stereo Rose-which was okay, but not the best. So I'm hoping I will like either glissade or lighscape... or maybe both. LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Naturellle (Dec 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *doniad101* 

 
_LOL. Ohh okay LOL. Thank you sooo much! I cant wait to see! I only have tried two MSF's. Shooting Star-which I found a bit ashy and Stereo Rose-which was okay, but not the best. So I'm hoping I will like either glissade or lighscape... or maybe both. LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)_

 
I'm NC45 and I purchased the glissade msf and I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE IT! I'm afriad to get lightscapade for fear of it looking ashy on my. I don't like shooting star as it didn't compliment me at all.  Shimpagne was ashy looking on me.  This the first msf that really works for me. I'm tempted to get a back up but I won't because I have other products that I need to use up as well.  It is a gorgeous peachy pink shimmer but not too shimmery. I put it on my cheeks and it looks fab.  Perfect for a light, everyday look. It really compliments my coloring. I think this color is perfect for women of color. I suggest you try it on your face before you buy. I find that for myself, the color looks slightly different on my face than on my hand. HTH.


----------



## Indigowaters (Dec 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Naturellle* 

 
_I'm afriad to get lightscapade for fear of it looking ashy on my. 

 I think this color is perfect for women of color. I suggest you try it on your face before you buy. I find that for myself, the color looks slightly different on my face than on my hand. HTH._

 
Thanks! I didn't want Lightscapade either after seeing it. My MA who might be an NC20 doesn't even want to try it yet, lol. But Glissade looks gorgeous and universal on any color.


----------



## sexypuma (Dec 26, 2006)

I just picked up both msf and my MA actually told me she liked lightscapade better than glissade and thought i should get than one but i wanted both. Btw she is probably nc50 and she told me she liked lightscapade better on herself so... I don't know.


----------



## lsperry (Dec 27, 2006)

Thanks for posting the swatches Indigowaters....I saw an earlier swatch of aire-de-blu on dark skin and fell in love w/it. The glissade looks very pretty on you. I'm getting it too along w/the pigments. I had not seen any LGs swatched on dark skin until you posted these. But, that en pointe looks good on you, too.

I'll go visit the Destin, FL, Belk's store to try on the LGs. I want pigmentation; and I'm afraid to buy it sight-unseen because everyone is complaining about how light and pale this collection is....

Oh well...


----------



## Indigowaters (Dec 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lsperry* 

 
_Thanks for posting the swatches Indigowaters....I saw an earlier swatch of aire-de-blu on dark skin and fell in love w/it. The glissade looks very pretty on you. I'm getting it too along w/the pigments. I had not seen any LGs swatched on dark skin until you posted these. But, that en pointe looks good on you, too.

I'll go visit the Destin, FL, Belk's store to try on the LGs. I want pigmentation; and I'm afraid to buy it sight-unseen because everyone is complaining about how light and pale this collection is....

Oh well..._

 
I think this collection will show up well on darker skin. Maybe it’s more pigmented. Cause I tried a shadow from the Flowering Quad that reminds me of Pastorale and this pigment shows up better. The other one requires packing and fix + and a base and it still doesn’t give as good a color payoff.


----------



## doniad101 (Dec 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indigowaters* 

 
_Lol. I haven't applied it to my cheeks yet but you'll be the first to see when I do. Almost don't want to use it. It's my first shimmer msf. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I bought Glissade today. I tried it on at the store and it looked so much like Shooting Star...for some strange reason. So I got outside and looked at the swatch on my hand that I put on from the display looked great. So I got home and swiped it one time and put it on and it looked just like My Milani Luminous blush. So weird. The collection colors are nice, but I wont be purchasing anything but Standing Ovation at the end of the week. Too bad the MSF's didnt work for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Well, I'll just wait for others to come out. Wish me luck! LOL


----------



## Naturellle (Dec 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *doniad101* 

 
_I bought Glissade today. I tried it on at the store and it looked so much like Shooting Star...for some strange reason. So I got outside and looked at the swatch on my hand that I put on from the display looked great. So I got home and swiped it one time and put it on and it looked just like My Milani Luminous blush. So weird. The collection colors are nice, but I wont be purchasing anything but Standing Ovation at the end of the week. Too bad the MSF's didnt work for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Well, I'll just wait for others to come out. Wish me luck! LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ahhh..that sucks! Hopefully, MAC will come out w/an MSF that will suit you.  Glissade is the only MSF that I've had success with.  The others ones I've tried never looked good on me.

Anyhow, I went back to MAC today to see if I could get another Glissade but they were sold out.  They still had Lightscapade. I tried it and just as I suspected, ashy.  Not complimentary at all.  So that is one MSF that I wouldn't recommend.


----------



## design (Dec 27, 2006)

*lightscapade*

love, love , love lightscapade! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i almost want another one. it reminds me of the guerlian product with the multicolored balls. I am asian, hispanic and french and I didn't think it was too ashy. it gave a gorgeous glow to my face. Don't be scared of it! Just use a really light hand to avoid the alien look.


----------



## amoona (Dec 27, 2006)

I'm an NC40 and I only picked up Glissade, Lightscapade wasn't my thing. Glissade looks great though! Get it before it's sold out!


----------



## doniad101 (Dec 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Naturellle* 

 
_Ahhh..that sucks! Hopefully, MAC will come out w/an MSF that will suit you.  Glissade is the only MSF that I've had success with.  The others ones I've tried never looked good on me.

Anyhow, I went back to MAC today to see if I could get another Glissade but they were sold out.  They still had Lightscapade. I tried it and just as I suspected, ashy.  Not complimentary at all.  So that is one MSF that I wouldn't recommend._

 
Thats funny that you said that, b/c I just wrote MAC a letter complaining about the MSF's. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm happy that you found an MSF that works for you! Lightscpade was awful. It looked so ashy on me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm surprised that is sold out so fast! wow! But other than the MSF's I found that the lipcolors were okay looking. Standing ovation was gorgeous. I'm going back to get that. LOL


----------



## ebonyannette (Dec 28, 2006)

I tried both of them on my hand at the counter Im NW55 and neither one of them worked for me. 
I would probably just use them to highlight my cheeks which isnt really worth it to me. I did fall in love with Corps De Ballet lipglass. 

The eyeshadows are very pigmented for pastels french grey reminded me of club a little I have to try that one on next time.


----------



## Juneplum (Dec 28, 2006)

i got them both and like them alot actually


----------



## Barefootgirl (Dec 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amoona* 

 
_I'm an NC40 and I only picked up Glissade, Lightscapade wasn't my thing. Glissade looks great though! Get it before it's sold out!_

 
I'm really glad to see this post, Amoona - I am NC40 too and was really hoping that one of these two would suit my colouring. I really would love to own Lightscapade just for the "pretties" factor, but i don't need it, whereas I do like the look of Glissade.


----------



## Tai (Dec 28, 2006)

I have to go to the counter to try Glissade on.  I missed all the other MSF's before and I hope this one looks good on a NC45.  I need something to help me glow.


----------



## doniad101 (Dec 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ebonyannette* 

 
_I tried both of them on my hand at the counter Im NW55 and neither one of them worked for me. 
I would probably just use them to highlight my cheeks which isnt really worth it to me. I did fall in love with Corps De Ballet lipglass. 

The eyeshadows are very pigmented for pastels french grey reminded me of club a little I have to try that one on next time._

 
ITA, Corps De Ballet lipglass was really pretty also. The eye shadows were okay, but I didnt like any of the pigments. I found them to be a bit too much for my liking. *crosses fingers* better luck next time for us both


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Dec 28, 2006)

Quote:

  and it looked just like My Milani Luminous blush  
 
ah that's good to know because I was going to buy a back up of glissade. I love it. Now the other one was too ashy. I want to see how such a dark skin tone can wear this color! haha


----------



## doniad101 (Dec 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KeshieShimmer* 

 
_ah that's good to know because I was going to buy a back up of glissade. I love it. Now the other one was too ashy. I want to see how such a dark skin tone can wear this color! haha_

 
Glissade looks really pretty in the pot, but horrible on my skin tone.(NW45) too bad I couldnt pull it off. Now lightscape was horrible. I was like wtf?! LOL!


----------



## amoona (Dec 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *doniad101* 

 
_Glissade looks really pretty in the pot, but horrible on my skin tone.(NW45) too bad I couldnt pull it off. Now lightscape was horrible. I was like wtf?! LOL!_

 
I'm an NC40 and I loved Glissade until the next day. I put it on and it just didn't seem to have much color payoff, just glitter. It was my first MSF too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Hopefully the natural colored ones coming out will be better.


----------



## teka (Dec 29, 2006)

I am a nc 45 and glissade just looked like glitter on me. No color whatsover! I really complained to the mac makeup artist at the counter. I know it is not up to those who work for mac to choose colors, but it just seems like lately mac cosmetics have been geared to lighter complexions. All of the pale pigments, and skinfinishes!!  I am a die hard mac fan...so this is such let down! I guess I can just hope for some rich and deep colors for the future! Until then, I will just use some of the old makeup I already have.


----------



## Barefootgirl (Jan 3, 2007)

OK, I bought both of the Danse MSFs. Glissade looks incredible on me, and Lightscapade is the most gorgeous highlighter and really seems to "lift" my skin tone (sorry, i don't know a better word to describe what it does). I think I need back ups...

I also got Corps-de-ballet, which is lovely. Again, its a colour that I thought would be much too pale for me, going by the colour charts and swatches, but in RL, it looks v. elegant.


----------



## sexypuma (Jan 9, 2007)

It's weird that you guys don't like lightscapade. I really love it and use it almost everyday. I haven't used it during the daytime though. But I think it is a gorgeous highlighter. It makes me look so radiant. In fact I haven't even tried my glissade yet, although I bought them together.


----------



## Indigowaters (Jan 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amoona* 

 
_I'm an NC40 and I loved Glissade until the next day. I put it on and it just didn't seem to have much color payoff, just glitter. It was my first MSF too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hopefully the natural colored ones coming out will be better._

 
Same thing here. Glissad is my first one too, and I thought it looked pretty swiped on my hand. But when I put it on my face I finally knew what everyone meant when they said some look ashy.


----------



## lsperry (Jan 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Barefootgirl* 

 
_OK, I bought both of the Danse MSFs. Glissade looks incredible on me, and Lightscapade is the most gorgeous highlighter and really seems to "lift" my skin tone (sorry, i don't know a better word to describe what it does). I think I need back ups...

I also got Corps-de-ballet, which is lovely. Again, its a colour that I thought would be much too pale for me, going by the colour charts and swatches, but in RL, it looks v. elegant._

 
I'm NW45.

I bought Glissade after trying it on at a counter. And I've used it high on my cheek bones swiping it on w/my 188 and a very light hand. It also looks gorgeous over NARS mounia blush, premeditated and virgin isle CCB. I haven't tried it as a eyeshadow, yet. But I'm going to.

And I got the corp de couleur quad. Vapour looked like a very unflattering white color on me; so I popped it out and put pompous blue in its place. The colors are gorgeous together.

But anyone can recreate this quad because the colors are all similar to what MAC has in its regular line. Terre a terre is CLUB es. At a counter last weekend, I swatched both side by side and couldn't tell the difference. I didn't own club or similar colors in the quad.

AND I bought aire-de-blu and pastorale pigments. They're nothing like azreal blue and golder's green. The DANSE piggies have a subdued pearl finish unlike azreal blue and golder's green which have a super-shine "pearl" finish.


----------



## Me220 (Jan 9, 2007)

I really love the MSFs. I am an NC42, and I think they are both beautiful, particularly over Raizin blush. I use Glissade low and Lightscapade high on the cheek bone and they work really well. I've heard great things about the pigments, but I couldn't justify how close they were to Azrael Blue and Golder's Green. 

Also, ladies. I have to suggest Pas-de-Deux lipglass. I can't tell you how unique and awesome it is. Maybe I'll do a look today with all these.


----------



## lsperry (Jan 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Me220* 

 
_I really love the MSFs. I am an NC42, and I think they are both beautiful, particularly over Raizin blush. I use Glissade low and Lightscapade high on the cheek bone and they work really well. I've heard great things about the pigments, but I couldn't justify how close they were to Azrael Blue and Golder's Green. 

Also, ladies. I have to suggest Pas-de-Deux lipglass. I can't tell you how unique and awesome it is. Maybe I'll do a look today with all these._

 
I'm visiting a counter this weekend....I think I'll give lightscapade another try. I want to see how it looks high on the cheek bones because I only swiped it on the back of my hand and didn't like it -- I'll wear raizin blush to test it out. I'll try the pas-de-deux, too. Is it anything like Night Affair lipgalss from the Nocturnelle Collection? I loved the uniqueness of that color -- night white with pink & violet opalescent pearl (Frost). 

And yes, I'm looking forward to your FOTD....


----------



## sexypuma (Jan 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Me220* 

 
_I really love the MSFs. I am an NC42, and I think they are both beautiful, particularly over Raizin blush. I use Glissade low and Lightscapade high on the cheek bone and they work really well. I've heard great things about the pigments, but I couldn't justify how close they were to Azrael Blue and Golder's Green. 

Also, ladies. I have to suggest Pas-de-Deux lipglass. I can't tell you how unique and awesome it is. Maybe I'll do a look today with all these._

 
Please do one. I would love to see how you use both msfs. Btw, pastorale is not like golder's green. Pastorale is a softer green.


----------



## lipshock (Jan 10, 2007)

I don't know if I am in the minority or not, but I am a NC 50 and I love, love, love Glissade.  I get the feeling my dark-skinned lovelies don't feel the same way?

Every time I wear it, I have women come up to me and ask me how I get my "glow".  I wear it on the apples of my cheeks, below my eyes as a highlight, on the tip of my nose, and on my forehead most of the time.  I apply it with the #187 brush and buff it in a little with the #182 brush, or any of my fluffy face brushes really.

I should've bought a back up.  My stores and counters have already sold out.


----------



## aziajs (Feb 11, 2007)

I bought Glissade and Lightscapade.  I am a NW40.  Glissade is just gorgeous.  It's a peachy champagne color.  The only complaint that I have it that is is pretty shimmery but the MA at my counter suggested buffing it down with the 182 (kabuki) brush to get more of a sheen instead of a shimmery/glitter effect.  I bought Lightscapade too cuz it was so pretty in the compact and cuz I collect the MSFs.  Anyway, after I bought it I went and talked to the MA cuz I was worried it would be too light/ashy but it wasn't.  It really gave me a beautiful glow along my cheekbone.  It really is very pretty.  And it's NOT gold or really pink which I loved cuz everything seems to be one of the two.  It's like a opal effect.  And when you apply it wet it's white which would be cool for going out.

I will say that I am dissapointed that MAC doesn't release darker MSFs for women of color.  The closest thing they have had was Metal Rock (which is soooo awesome) and Gold Deposit.  I thankfully can wear just about all the MSFs but I know that's not the case for everyone and MAC should consider that.


----------



## AppleDiva (May 8, 2007)

*Re: D*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *doniad101* 

 
_OMGosh! Yes!!! Thank you sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooo much! I really appreciate it. Do you find that it looks ashy at all when you apply it to your cheeks?_

 
I use Glissade and I love it.  It does not look ashy at all, and it makes my cheeks glow.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I also use Stereo Rose MSF, which I absolutely love, and I find them to be similar.


----------



## Indian Barbie (May 8, 2007)

I would really like to see an FOTD with an MSF


----------

